# New Smoothbore



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Bullwinkle traded for this over/under 20-gauge made in Turkey. Nice walnut and some fancy laser etching but that's about all of the good points.

Action's smooth as cobblestone and after a few shots patterning, it failed to eject a Winchester shell with aluminum base. Had to push it out to the breech.

$500 was about $400 too much.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Kids ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ha !! A friend of fine tried to sell me one of those from Turkey, can't remember the gauge but I said no, glad I did.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder, Is that he one Walmart sells ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know if Walmart sells this brand; Bullwinkle ordered it. Probably not a good idea without handling one first.

Not for any youngsters, YD. Bullwinkle did some pheasant hunt on state land where the DNR releases pen-raised birds and enjoyed it. This was his answer. My guess is that he'll be trading it off before long, although he didn't admit to any displeasure.

I weighed it at 5.5 pounds and I think the light weight lured Bullwinkle in. Tried two different ammo brands with #6 shot and wasn't impressed with any patterns. Too many open areas on the pattern sheet at 25 yards.

But, it sure is pretty. Pretty useless.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Kids ?


Lol. Auto correct got me again. It was supposed to be 
KOFS


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup. KOFS.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well that’s to bad it not working out for him I still like my single shots old eastern arms I have a 12,16 and 410 gauge made by them they are not pretty but man they pattern good and you have to know how to shoot them as the comb drop on them is extreme you have to cover the target up or you will shoot under it


----------

